# Your call to exempt throw cushins needed NOW!



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice phone call this morning. The nice gentleman who answered the phone was a bit taken aback someone was calling to heap praise on his boss. Now is your time!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

We have until 9:30 DC time...


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

YAY!!! Good news! The bill, with throw rope in lieu of throw cushion language included, passed out of committee and Senator Lee voted yes!! Thanks for your calls! The bill is now most likely headed to the Senate floor the end of next week.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Tom.

Was there anything else in the bill besides throw cushion stuff? Like things that may be detrimental to conservation efforts in the long run?

Just curious.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Andy, Good question. You can see the mark-up here:

https://www.commerce.senate.gov/pub...F51FC90415364CCF326532F68FE7618E.eas17316.pdf

Give it a review and report back please.


----------

